# Super international track set question



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Would any of you guys that have the AFX Super International set do us (more specifically me) the favor of posting what the track section breakdown is? I'm going to purchase this set and want to add on to it with the track I have now, so I need to know what else to get. Thanks in advance for any help! :thumbsup:


----------



## stew22 (Jun 3, 2005)

12- 15" Straights
2- 9" Straights
8- 6" Straights
6- 3" Straights
1- 15" Radius 1/8 Turn
6-12" Radius 1/8 Turns
12- 9" Radius 1/4 Turns
9- 9" Radius 1/8 Turns
28- 6" Radius 1/8 Turns 
2- 15" terminal tracks


----------



## txronharris (Jun 1, 2005)

Thanks Stew22! I knew someone here would have the answer!


----------

